# GPU-z says one slot is 2.0 and other isnt



## FR@NK (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm using ATI HD4870 on a P5E WS Pro board that uses the x38 chipset. GPU-Z shows "PCI-E x16 @ x16" when installed in the top slot nearest the CPU. When in the bottom slot it says "PCI-E 2.0 x16 @ x16 2.0". CCC and everest says its running at x16 2.0 in either slot. Is this an error in GPU-Z? or could one slot be limited to 1.1 and the other 2.0?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 16, 2008)

It must be an error,if you KNOW the specs of the board to be true,then the software is misreporting.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jul 16, 2008)

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/223/492000466_c3c903fc6d.jpg

I had similar problems with software probs. Memtest picks my ram up as 775 MHZ when its 800 and @ 800.


----------



## FR@NK (Jul 16, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> It must be an error,if you KNOW the specs of the board to be true,then the software is misreporting.



Yea I know but this board has a PCI-X slot on it and im wondering if its tied into the PCI-E lanes and not compatible with PCI-E 2.0 and forcing 1.1 mode. Its just weird that one slot shows 1.1 and the other 2.0 in GPU-Z.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 16, 2008)

ask asus support its either a design limitation or some bios link negotiation issue


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jul 16, 2008)

try update bios , if you update bios of the x38 maybe you have a x48 mobo , bios of x38 do too much things am sure


----------



## FR@NK (Jul 16, 2008)

I got a beta bios from asus support which fixed the issue. If anyone needs this bios pm me.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 18, 2008)

Whats the email of the tech that replied to you? I'd like to talk to those dimwits about the P5Q series.


----------

